# Fav shampoo conditioner products tools?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so what are some of the BEST grooming products out there? A special way you use them? Where do you get them?

I used a pedi paw (walmart) on Harry, and it was a successful experience!
The shampoo I am using gets his coat soft, it is pearls sensitive skin, but I wish the fragrance would last longer.
My plain ole slicker brush works the best out of the tools ...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Slicker brush is not recommended for Havanese coats. There are a number of threads on grooming and grooming tools on the forum and you will be able to select the recommended tools and methods that are suitable to you.

Here is the list of stuff I use:

Greyhound comb (http://www.greyhoundcomb.com/)
Mark Kolbe combination brushes
Flea comb
nail clipper
Chris Christensen Staggard Buttercomb (http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm)
Small scissors (to cut the mats lengthwise, to trim the pads, etc -(www.petedge.com)
shears for coat trimming (www.petedge.com)
toothbrush
Ear cleaning solution from my vet

Shampoo:
Coat Handler's Shampoo and Conditioner
Nature's Specialities (PlumSilky Shampoo and Aloe Re-Moisturizer)

I highly recommend the "From Nose to Tail" - a book for Havanese Grooming.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use Isle of Dogs products for the boys. Detangler shampoo and conditioner. They work great. I also use a few different combs on them. I love the rotating teeth combs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Slicker brush is not recommended for Havanese coats. There are a number of threads on grooming and grooming tools on the forum and you will be able to select the recommended tools and methods that are suitable to you.
> 
> Here is the list of stuff I use:
> 
> ...


Poornima,

Where do you get the Plum Silky from. I want to try it on the boys.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Poornima said:


> Slicker brush is not recommended for Havanese coats. There are a number of threads on grooming and grooming tools on the
> 
> Why? It seems to keep it the most tangle free for the longest amount of time for me anyway...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, I had bought them in CA and brought them over here since I wasn't sure if the product was available here. I have checked around the petshops but ones I talked to don't carry it. I only shop at the places where they don't sell any puppies or kittens, so some of the places may carry it but I am not giving them my business. I had found a couple of websites where they sold the shampoo and moisturizer. I am going to order this week as I have shampoo for just one bath.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> Poornima said:
> 
> 
> > Slicker brush is not recommended for Havanese coats. There are a number of threads on grooming and grooming tools on the
> ...


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Slicker brushes "break" coats...It causes them to be much shorter than they would be otherwise.

As far as brush vs. comb, that can depend on the dog....For one of mine, her coat is so thick that a brush on its own dosnt get her hair all the way to the root, so I use a comb on her. On my other girl I only use a brush, because it makes her coat look better than a comb. It is all about experimenting. However, I agree, stay away from the slicker. It can also irritate their skin, in addition to damaging their coat.

I actually use a little bit of everything. I use Chris Chrisenson Day-to-day shampoo and conditioner on most of my dogs, but on my new puppy, I have found Herbal Essence actually makes her coat better(we just moved to a newly built house and EVERYONE has dry coats/skin, including myself!) It is really good at keeping the moisture in their coat. It also makes them smell good


----------

